# Ford : Roadster ELECTRIC 1932 Ford Hi-Boy eRoadster Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $24,900.00*
End Date: Friday Oct-02-2009 20:41:39 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $24,900.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

